# Idaho Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Idaho Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 50 Last Week: 450 Last Year: 1,000
Tons Delivered: 3,000 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 0
Year to Date FOB: 52,714 Last Week: 52,664 Last Year: 34,817
YTD Delivered: 9,725 Last Week: 6,725 Last Year: 0

Compared to last week: Supreme Alfalfa not recently tested so trend is not
applicable. Buyer demand light to moderate with the biggest factor being
available capital for tying up large quantities of hay at once. Several
producers have begun cutting and a few have hay baled in the warmer climates in
the state. This week marks the first reported trade of new crop hay this year.
There should be quite a bit more hay in the bale next week with buyers and
sellers beginning to get more serious at that time.

Tons Price Wtd Avg
Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Supreme 3,000 150.00-150.00 150.00

FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Supreme 50 125.00-125.00 125.00


----------

